# Отзывы > Инвестиционные проекты >  Finiko

## admin

Друзья, если Вы в курсе за thefiniko.com Так вот, его больше нет. Там сейчас работают куча мошенников по возврату денег, просят данные кошельков. Будьте осторожны, не ведитесь на развод.

----------


## admin

Основатель компании The FINIKO Кирилл Доронин, ористован и находится под следствием как и другие участники компании.

----------

